# Overnights crossings.....prices



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I was considering the overnight sailing.....

Outward, Sat 13th Sept, night time crossing.

1) Edinburgh - Zeebrugge (last sailing) - £297.00

2) Hull - Zeebrugge - £248.50

3) Harwich - Hoek - £131.

All three include cabin accommodation. 

The tunnel crossing on that day, at 20.20 is £61.00

The Stena Line and Eurotunnel are both payable with Tesco coupons. 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Overnight*

Hello Russel,

My you get about a bit!

As we have already discussed, sadly P&O no longer accept Tesco Vouchers for The Channel and Hull Crossings. We booked before the deadline last November for our Main summer holiday to France, the crossing cost of £812 for Hull Zeebrugge return, Out June - Return, July Luckily we had £650 in deals Tokens!.

We recently visited Ypres and surrounding areas. We traveled out with Eurotunnel £61 (£40 Tesco £21 Cash). Returned P&O £47.50. We managed to dodge the jams both ways thanks to TMC/Gantry/Traffic Reports.

We go Back again to France in September. I have checked the P&O Hull-Zebrugge prices for then and it is around £400 for 4 Adults. We are considering going for this and not using Tesco Deals for Eurotunnel. We will save 100 Litres of fuel, which at current prices will save us £130+. In addition there will be 400 miles less wear on the MH and we get an overnight stop with accomodation in with the above price.
We arrive in Zebrugge fresh and ready to drive and on return only have a 90 minute drive home. Plus we dont have to tackle the dreaded Birmingham and M25.

Let us know what you book and how you go on!

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight ferries*

Arrive refreshed and relaxed - more like arrive in a drunken state.

I only have to see an overnight ferry and at the very least am stood on a table dancing the Macarena!

R


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OOOh Russell you party animal you!! :lol: :lol:



> Plus we dont have to tackle the dreaded Birmingham and M25.


.....and whats the problem with Brummagem then.........we don't do traffic problems.....  

(just need to know your way around.)


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Overnight ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Arrive refreshed and relaxed - more like arrive in a drunken state.
> 
> I only have to see an overnight ferry and at the very least am stood on a table dancing the Macarena!
> 
> R


Just a word of warning - I travel (with car) on the Harwich - Hook route quite often and at least three times in the last year have been stopped at passport control and breathalysed by the Dutch Police. I was beginning to think that it was becuase I looked like a drunken lout but then realised that they in fact simply tested every single driver.

Be careful and don't forget that the limit on the continent is only 2/3 the UK limit.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight crossing*

Hi

Thanks for the warning the re Dutch police. I would be unlikely to have a drink as the ship does not sail until 2345 - time for bo bo then.

What is the food like on this route?

Russell


----------

